# Lucy the GSD



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow...she is absolutely stunning...


----------



## samanthabrookephoto (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you! A few more...










She LOVES sleeping with her nose tucked under her crisscrossed paws...


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

SO adorable. My sister has a GSD who is one year older than Koda so I have a soft spot for GSD as well.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful!!! Tell us about her...... I'd love to hear her "story".


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

What a beautiful girl! GSDs were my first love. We've had a few very special ones in the family, over the years. 
You'll definitely have to tell us more about Lucy.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Lucy is beautiful! We have a 7yr old GSD Eddie  have always had shepherds, they're wonderful dogs!


----------



## samanthabrookephoto (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you all! What can I say about Lucy.... the good: she is 4 years old and has TONS of energy. She's insanely smart but also incredibly bitchy. She'll know exactly what we want her to do and bitch about it when she doesn't want to do it. She's actually my family dog so I'm with her when I go to my parents' home. She is a great family dog and loves to sit in your lap (she thinks she's small enough). She absolutely loves to play outside as you can see from the pictures. Although, when Virginia summer heat rolls around, she doesn't like to stay outside long (obviously). She's not much of a jogger; I've taken her for a run several times only to find out she'll stop randomly in the middle of the road and sit/lay down to let you know she's not interested. She LOVES snow (I'll attach pictures later). 

The bad: Although she is great with the family (very affectionate, playful, gentle), she doesn't have people skills. I can think of several rookie reasons off the top of my head (I won't argue as I'm just learning about best practices for breeding/raising pets etc.): her genes (per several vets and professional trainers), breeder issues (breeder wouldn't let us see the parents at all which is apparently a red flag?, told my parents not to socialize her until after 6 months) and my parents living in the country with little interaction to the community. Most of it is fear and I really think she's all bark, no bite. My brother's dachshund will come to the house and she tolerates him enough. I think she's more annoyed/scared by him than anything. She'll want to eat his food and he definitely lets her know who is boss (my brother separates them for eating now). She goes bonkers when she sees cars, deer, rabbits, birds and also tries to catch any flying insect! She's terrified of thunderstorms but the thunder jacket has alleviated many of those issues. With the earthquakes VA has experienced lately, we found out she's also terrified and will jump gates to hide in the basement (my room specifically). 

To summarize, she's a great family dog (beautiful to boot, or as my dad says the Catherine Zeta Jones of dogs) but neurotic/quirky (which can be stressful when guests are over)!


----------



## samanthabrookephoto (Jun 7, 2012)

*Lucy enjoys snow*

Picture of Lucy enjoying the snow attached.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Lucy is beautiful and sounds like very special girl.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Stunning girl but I love GSD!.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

She is stunning. What beautiful eyes.


----------



## samanthabrookephoto (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------

